# 2010 Tohatsu 20hp Prop Help?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Call Ron at the Skiff Shop or Puger at the Custom Gheenoe shop  shop ..

But 10 Sounds a bit Low ... I would think 11   IMHO


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You really need to check your RPMs to determine which pitch you need for your hull. The shops that are familiar with your hull can help, otherwise you are guessing and may end up buying 2 or 3 props to get it right.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> You really need to check your RPMs to determine which pitch you need for your hull. The shops that are familiar with your hull can help, otherwise you are guessing and may end up buying 2 or 3 props to get it right.


I have a Tiny Tach on order, but I wanted to get suggestions so I won't have to go through so many props.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I spoke with Pugar and he told me to tell him the RPM's when the tach gets in and he can tell me what to get and even order it for me!  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just order the Prop, went with a PowerTech SRT3 10 Pitch since I carry a good load and want to get on plane really fast. I will give my review or you will see it for sale soon


----------

